# Welches Boot soll ich kaufen ? Wer hat Erfahrung mit Schlauchbooten ?



## paul_seppl (10. Juni 2015)

Hallo,

Bin gerade dabei mir ein Schlauchboot zuzulegen. Und habe in der engeren Auswahl bereits 4 Boote und bitte nun um Hilfe ?
Vielleicht kennt jemand die Boote oder weiß mehr darüber. Kann mich nicht entscheiden !
Hauptsächlich brauche ich es zu Auslegen und drillen.

*1) Allroundmarin Airstar 230*
http://www.kl-angelsport.de/allroundmarin-airstar-230.html

*2) Sportex EURO-SOM NUTRIA 245*
http://sportex-germany.de/index.php.../schlauchboot-euro-som-nutria-wallerboot.html

*3) Mission Craft Drake 230 oliv mit Luftboden*
http://www.mission-craft-shop.de/ep...ObjectPath=/Shops/64539417/Products/100107-00

*4) Imperial Fishing iBOAT 210*
http://www.imperial-fishing.de/index.php?page=product&info=9754

Danke im Voraus
Lg Paul


----------



## Roter Piranha (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welches Boot soll ich kaufen ? Wer hat Erfahrung mit Schlauchbooten ?*

Das Allroundmarine mit Alu Boden hatte ich mal, ein super Boot.  Gut verarbeitet und lag sehr gut im Wasser.  Musste nur einem größeren weichen danals.


----------



## jkc (10. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welches Boot soll ich kaufen ? Wer hat Erfahrung mit Schlauchbooten ?*

Hi, für was willst Du das Boot denn einsetzen? 

I-Boat halte ich grundsätzlich für überteuert.

Grüße JK


----------



## oldhesse (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welches Boot soll ich kaufen ? Wer hat Erfahrung mit Schlauchbooten ?*

Hallo,

ich möchte mich der Frage gerne anschließen.
Was mich besonders interessiert sind ein paar Erfahrungen hinsichtlich des Einsatzes. 

Ich würde das Boot bei mir nutzen um Auen und Buhnen am Rhein anzusteuern. Auf- und Abladen könnte ich direkt am Rhein, gibt genug Stellen hier wo ich auch nicht rausfahren muss sondern am Rand lang fahren kann.

Wie gestaltet sich der Auf- und Abbau. Reicht hier ein Kofferraum für aus oder sind solche Boote mit festen Untergrund schon zu sperrig? Weiterhin interessiert mich der Einsatz ansich mit so einem Elektromotor. Wie lange hält er durch, kommt man gut vom Fleck mit oder kann man gleich paddeln? Zuletzt dann doch beim Angeln selbst. Wie sieht es da bei den Haken aus. Ich denke vor allem beim Spinnfischen mit doppelten Drillingen an den Wobblern. Da kann man doch auch mal schnell hängen bleiben. Aber auch beim montieren etc. Wie ist da so die Allgemeine Erfahrung?


----------



## paul_seppl (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welches Boot soll ich kaufen ? Wer hat Erfahrung mit Schlauchbooten ?*

Hallo

Erstmals danke für die Antworten und wie gesagt hauptsächlich zum auslegen und drillen vl mal Spinnfischen.
Benutze das hauptsächlich auf still stehen Gewässern.

Lg paul


----------



## jkc (11. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welches Boot soll ich kaufen ? Wer hat Erfahrung mit Schlauchbooten ?*

Hi, sorry, hatte den letzten Satz mit Deinem Einsatzgebiet überlesen.

Ich denke zunächst mal ist es sinnvoll, sich zu überlegen, was es werden soll.

Bodentyp
Heckspiegel (nein, abnehmbar, fest)
Bootsgröße

erst dann würde ich konkrete Modelle vergleichen, wobei da für mich die gravierendsten Unterschiede noch im Preis ersichtlich sind.


Ich denke wer nicht nur im Boot sitzen will, der muss schon mindestens einen Luftboden haben.


Kofferraum, wird knapp werden wenn Du auf dem Rhein fahren willst. Mein 3m Zeepter big Catch (Aluboden) geht gerade bei geteilter Rückbank in meinen Astra Kombi.
Auf+ Abbau brauche ich so je 25 Minuten, gibt es Youtube-Videos zu.
Das aufgebaute Boot kann ich aber nur noch ziehen / ins Wasser schubsen, zum Tragen für einen allein zu schwer.
Mit nem 55Lbs E-Motor bin ich schon zügiger als paddelnd unterwegs. Schaffe damit 8h Angeln mit nem 90Ah Akku (bis auf 50% Entladung) nur mit Spot wechseln. E-Motor reicht aber für den Rhein den ich kenne auf gar keinen Fall!!!

Haken ist relativ unproblematisch, Material schon sehr robust, offenes Messer würde ich aber nicht liegen lassen.

Grüße JK


----------



## Barschflosse (15. Juni 2015)

*AW: Welches Boot soll ich kaufen ? Wer hat Erfahrung mit Schlauchbooten ?*

Hallo 
 Ich würde an deiner Stelle noch mal die Größe überdenken,denn was da angegeben wird sind die Außenmaße.Von den Innenmaßen mußt du dir mit Zollstock mal die zur Verfügung stehende Fläche auf einem Karton aufmalen,dann stell dich da drauf und schaue wie viel Platz noch rundherum bleibt,denn ich denke dein Takle soll ja auch noch mit aufs Boot.Schaue dir auch mal Boote von Zeepter an,bei ungefähr gleicher Qualität sind die ein bißchen günstiger und ich rate dir zu einem Aluboden denn das macht das ganze doch etwas stabiler und auch stehendes Angeln ist besser möglich.In meinem Alben siehst du ein paar Fotos von meinem Zeepter im Einsatz auf dem Wasser.

 Gruß Ramon


----------

